# Jena-Lobeda



## TiagoUwe

Hello , i moving to Germany in few weeks and i want to know about this place, i know that is in Thüringia and its a Public Housing Project in Soviet style, so, i want to know about the prices/month of a "plattenbau" apartment in Jena-Lobeda. 

Thank you.


----------



## Nononymous

Mietwohnungen Lobeda: Wohnungen mieten in Jena - Lobeda und Umgebung bei Immobilien Scout24


----------



## TiagoUwe

I found many apartments very cheap in plattenbau style , i like so much but, Eastern Germany is a good place for a immigrant? 

Can I live well in a house project like that in East Germany? it's dangerous for a immigrant to live there? i'm talking about xenophoby and racism.

East Germany is delayed yet for immigrants? civilly talking..


I have many cities in my mind to live in Germany, like Zwickau, Plauen, Dresden, Rostock, Jena, Erfurt.. Those cities are good for immigrants? Have employment?

I prefer to live in East Germany than West Germany , despite of everything..


----------



## beppi

Eastern Germany has a much higher unemployment rate than the West - thus on average it would be more difficult to find a job (and your salary will be lower). But of course it depends on your education, background and work experience - if you have rare niche skills you might be lucky, if you can just do jobs that many others also can, you will fail.
In addition: Where are you from and what basis will you get your residency permit and work permit on? (They are difficult to get for non-EU-people!)


----------



## TiagoUwe

beppi said:


> Eastern Germany has a much higher unemployment rate than the West - thus on average it would be more difficult to find a job (and your salary will be lower). But of course it depends on your education, background and work experience - if you have rare niche skills you might be lucky, if you can just do jobs that many others also can, you will fail.
> In addition: Where are you from and what basis will you get your residency permit and work permit on? (They are difficult to get for non-EU-people!)




I'm a German descent from Brazil so, i got the german passport and citizenship based on jus sanguinis..


----------



## James3214

I have heard that there has been more discrimination in the East towards immigrants but I wouldn't consider it dangerous as a lot of migrants live in those cities anyway. It's certainly not a reason to not come to Germany. Salaries are generally lower but then the cost of living is a lot lower as well.


----------



## TiagoUwe

My great-grandfather has died in Dresden Bombings and then my grandfather come to Brazil as refugee.. So i believe because of this, i have a very strong connection with East Germany..


----------



## James3214

Despite it's sad past, Dresden (and the other cities like Leipzig) has some fantastic architecture and the infrastructure has been completely rebuilt since reunification. From my visits there, I found the locals friendly and open which was a bit different to what I expected. I am sure you will find the same.


----------



## TiagoUwe

James3214 said:


> Despite it's sad past, Dresden (and the other cities like Leipzig) has some fantastic architecture and the infrastructure has been completely rebuilt since reunification. From my visits there, I found the locals friendly and open which was a bit different to what I expected. I am sure you will find the same.




Thanks very much James , In fact many people talk about the fantastic architecture of Dresden, and it really is.. I've went to Dresden one time , but was in Summer, so i dont know the "European Winter", so you know something about winter in these part of Germany? Winter in East Germany are more cold than in West? It rains and snows a lot?


----------



## James3214

TiagoUwe said:


> Thanks very much James , In fact many people talk about the fantastic architecture of Dresden, and it really is.. I've went to Dresden one time , but was in Summer, so i dont know the "European Winter", so you know something about winter in these part of Germany? Winter in East Germany are more cold than in West? It rains and snows a lot?


Yes, it rains and sometimes snows and can also get very cold the further east you go (and normally hotter in the summer). Just make sure you invest in a decent warm coat, gloves, hat and an umbrella as soon as the winter arrives!


----------



## TiagoUwe

Thank you very much James, Helped me a lot .


----------



## TiagoUwe

So, i found a apartment on Immobilienscout , in Leipzig Area, i dont know if it is a good apartment.. 

1 Zimmer Mietwohnung in Leipzig mit 32.74 qm (ScoutId 68235001)


It's a nice apartment for a single? comes furnished? it's a good area? quiet and calm?

How's the process to rent? personally? i'll pay the monthly and just it? i have to pay to tenant or agency?


I pretend to stay in that apartment just 2 months, then i will look other cities and i'll decide which i liked most...


----------



## beppi

This is really cheap!
It is probably unfurnished, otherwise it would be mentioned (furnished is rare and expensive in Germany).
It seems there is no agent fee involved, but ask the landlord to be sure.
You now have to contact the landlord and arrange a viewing (in person). Most landlords would want to see you before renting their place to you. Then, when both sides agree, you sign the rental contract, pay the deposit and first month rent, then move in at the agreed date (it does not say if the place is currently vacated, or from when).
Please note that rental contracts have (by law) a three months termination notice, so only staying two months won't work!


----------



## James3214

Personally, I wouldn't take it as you are unlikely to get a short rental contract and probably have to pay an agency fee. There also doesn't seem to be a kitchen fitted, which is common on apartments in Germany (yes, they take everything including the kitchen sink!).

As a first step, take what they call a 'Wohngemeinschaft' or flat/house share for a month or two. Some owners just let their flats out whilst they go abroad for a few weeks.
It gives you the chance to look around and find an area and a flat you like with little risk to yourself and without too many costs.

WG Leipzig : WG Zimmer Angebote in Leipzig


----------



## TiagoUwe

James3214 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't take it as you are unlikely to get a short rental contract and probably have to pay an agency fee. There also doesn't seem to be a kitchen fitted, which is common on apartments in Germany (yes, they take everything including the kitchen sink!).
> 
> As a first step, take what they call a 'Wohngemeinschaft' or flat/house share for a month or two. Some owners just let their flats out whilst they go abroad for a few weeks.
> It gives you the chance to look around and find an area and a flat you like with little risk to yourself and without too many costs.
> 
> WG Leipzig : WG Zimmer Angebote in Leipzig



Thank you Beppi and James.

But i not understood, can you explain me better about that type of apartment? what the difference between both?


----------



## James3214

TiagoUwe said:


> Thank you Beppi and James.
> 
> But i not understood, can you explain me better about that type of apartment? what the difference between both?


Well, the apartment you saw is completely empty and will need to be furnished and fitted with a kitchen at your own cost and paying the monthly 'cold rent' price you saw. Apart from getting and signing the contract, paying the deposit, paying the agency a fee, you will also need to sort out all the services, including telephone, internet, water, electricity, gas, service charges (normally included in the 'warm rent').
With the 'wohngemeinschaft' you don't have to do most of that, but will be sharing a flat with your own room for an agreed cost where things like that are included. A lot more flexibility at a lot less cost and easy to move out if you find you don't like something.


----------

